# Halloween Resume



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

I applied to get some information about possibly working at Six Flags during Frightfest, and they asked for a resume. I thought about it, and then realized they actually wanted a real resume and stuff. Basically anyone can work at the place. But it got me thinking, what about a Halloween related resume. Basically a list of experience and other useful information that would make you good for the Haunted House. What would everyone put on theirs? 

Here's mine:

1985 - First trip to Disneyworld, and I rode the Haunted Mansion ride. (A pinnacle thing for me, as I was facinated with haunted houses after that)

1994 - 1995 - In my last two years of high school, I was a member of the Junior Jaycees. The Jaycees (the adult version) were the operators of the local Haunted House called...Albany Jaycee's Haunted House (very imaginative). I worked in it for both years as Fluffy the Werewolf. In my second year, I caused the destruction of a $1500 news camera when I scared the cameraman so bad, he dropped the camera. (one of my finer moments)

1996-1997 - In the first two years of college, I was a member of the SKY Club (Astronomy). They did the Chamber of Horror haunted house. In the first year, I played Freddy Krueger, and in the second year, I beat out a dozen people for the role of the Chainsaw Chaiser. Another finer moment...I caused a guy to push his girlfriend out of the way so he could run faster)

1998 - I was a lead designer for the Jaycee's Haunted House in LaGrange. I helped design several of the rooms, and was one of the primary scarers inside two of the rooms. (they were back to back, so I just went through a door, threw on a different mask and a cloak, and I was ready to scare them again as they rounded the corner.)

1999 - Only year I was not involved in a haunted house, as the Jaycee's kind of fell apart that year and did not have a haunted house (boo hoo)

2000 - Ran my Apartment of Terror at my home. Scared dozen and dozens of kids.

2001 - During the Fall Festival of my school, I created Dark Terror, which was a haunted house. On a budget of $25, we raised more than any other thing there, a total of $300 charging only $1.00 per person.

2002 - Dark Terror: Darkness hit the school at the Fall Festival. This time around, we made more money than all the other things combined, which was awesome. This was also the first year I decorated my apartment complex for the complex's Halloween party, which drew more people to it than any of the other monthly activities of that year.

2003 - Dark Terror: Movie Maniacs was by far the most successful year of the Dark Terror's at the Fall Festival. Clearing over $450, we made more money than any other thing at the festival. Once again, I also decorated for the apartment Halloween party, which once again, drew large amounts of people.

2004 - What does the future hold for me? For starters, Dark Terror: Carnival, which will be 10 times more elaborate than anything I've even attempted to. I'll also be working at Lab X during the night, if they decide to bring it back, which right now they are talking about not doing so, so keep your fingers crossed for me. There is still hope of me winning the lottery and opening up my own haunted house in town as well, so while you are keeping your fingers crossed for the other thing, keep them crossed for this as well.


Hooper: Well this is not a boat accident. It wasn't any propeller, it wasn't any coral reef, and it wasn't Jack the Ripper. It was a shark.


-_Jaws_


----------



## Macabre1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Mr. Nobody, I'll keep my fingers AND toes crossed for you!!

Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I am game for this one!
Early 70's- My father would help out with the Recreation Dept. Haunted House and would let me help make the sound effects.

1978- Became a monster for the first time as my youth group built a haunted house in the basement of our church.
1979-80- Took over for my Dad with the Rec. dept.
1981- Freashman year- Help put together a H.H. in the girls locker room for the Halloween dance.
1982-1990-March of Dimes, "Dungeon of Terror"
1983-1986 Was a room coord.
1987-1990 Was member of planning commity
1988-89 In charge of actors
1990-present- Reinke Bros. "Haunted Mansion"(I would split time between 2 houses 1990 season)
1994-1997- Also helped with "Scream in the Dark" for my blood and gore fix
1998-99- Helped out with "Castle of Fear" 4 my B&G fix
2000-present- Decided I was getting to old to be chasing teenagers around and resigned myself to building them and playing doorman during the operation


Parts played-
Victim, Boy caught in a giant spider web.
Victim, Massacre in the Kitchen
Chainsaw wielding maniac
Executioner, werewolf, lizard man,leper,demon
Jack the Ripper (Which became Jack the Reaper, but that is another story)
Blade (From "Puppetmaster)
Barbarian
"Wish Master"



"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

Wow, I'm almost ashamed to post my resume because it's so short compared to everyone else's. Here goes:

1998: Applied and got my very first job at the age of 15, working as a volunteer at Phantom's Haunted House. 
Worked as a Witch, Werewolf, Butcher, a Victim [B)], Vampire, Storyteller, and stayed for the remainder of the season as a Bloody Bride [:X].

1999: Returned to the Haunt and started doing construction. Got promoted before opening night and started the season as lower management. 
Worked as a Widow[|)], a dungeon Victim [B)], a Ghoul [xx(], a Werewolf, Vampire, Clown [)], a Demon [}], and debuted occasionally as Myself [?].

2000-2002: Returned to Phantom's and started helping to create and set up scenes within the haunt. Construction, Painting, and settting up props in rooms. Trained Actors, helped make costumes, did promotions and advertising. 
Worked as everything. [8D][}][][)][8][B)][:0][xx(][|)][:X][^][V]

2003: Started becoming more involved in designing faces, costumes, props, and themes. Applied make-up, gore, blood, latex, and prosthetics to about 50 people nightly. After opening I worked as security, upper management, crowd control, trained actors, trained lower management, and still managed to occasionally debut as myself and scare the crap out of customers. 
Worked everywhere.

2004: I build props, create gore and do it now more for my own self-interest and satisfaction rather than for the Haunt. I too am praying that the Lottery Gods will smile upon me so that I may one day be able to open my own haunted house, if not then I'll resign myself to selling my props for outragous prices on ebay until I can afford to open a smaller scale haunted attraction. [?]

FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

I'll make an addendum to my list...

Parts Played-
Fluffy the Werewolf
Freddy Krueger
Shadow w/ Chainsaw (basically I was dressed in all black and one of those faceless masks, hiding in the corner with a black chainsaw, ready to come out of nowhere chasing them out of the haunted house)
Asylum (a crazy guy from a story that I wrote that I transferred to a Haunted House character...complete with straight jacket)
Reaper (exact same time as Asylum...this was the double room where I just threw on the black cloak and a skull mask to transform from Asylum to Reaper)
Crazy Guy with a Chainsaw
Michael Myers with a Chainsaw
Jason with a Chainsaw
Coming Soon: Mr. Giggles with Mr. Chainsaw


Hooper: Well this is not a boat accident. It wasn't any propeller, it wasn't any coral reef, and it wasn't Jack the Ripper. It was a shark.


-_Jaws_


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Well gang, at this point I kind of need to post something to help me feel good about myself, so here's my Halloween resume

1990: Attended Knott's Scary Farm's Monster College while producing and performing in a half-hour public television production called "Focus on Halloween," which I also co-produced, wrote and directed.

1992: Published a feature article called "Moonlighting Monsters" in "Entertainment Magazine" about the variety of people who are attracted to performing as costumed monsters at Knott's Scary Farm's Halloween Haunt, which involved actual participation in several of the mazes.

1993: Published "Spine-Tingling Magic", a book of Halloween-style magic and illusions (Sterling International Publishing, NY) including the Floating Ghost.

1995: Wrote, produced, provided the artwork and narration for "Boo!" a seven-minute cartoon for Channel 8 in Monrovia, CA - which was seen on a variety of Los Angeles stations.

2000: Joined the cast of Queen Mary's Shipwreck, the second largest Halloween event in Los Angeles, performing as a skulled-faced ghoul in the Factory of Fears maze (one of six mazes featured at the event). 

Length of show: 28 days. Number of performances: 16. Average hours per performance 6. Attendance of show: 55,000.

2001: Returned to Shipwreck working in the Hall of Faces and Haunted Gallery sections of the Factory of Fears, incorporating the Floating Ghost and other illusions into the act.

Awarded the Queen Mary's highest performance honor, the MVM (Most Valuable Monster) Award at the conclusion of the run of the show.

Length of show: 29 days. Number of performances: 17. Average hours per performance: 7 hours. Attendance of show: 60,000.

Third edition of "Spine-Tingling Magic" released by Serling International Publishing.

2002: Inducted into the Terrorfest Sliding Team.

Performed the Shipwreck audition for the Channel Five News at Ten

Conceived, wrote and produced the first Shipwreck Monster Training Manual.

Was featured as one the first three courtyard sliders ever presented at Shipwreck.

Performed along with the other sliders in the Telemondo Morning show, Cox Cable's "Halloween" and was featured in the publicity department's televsion event B-roll footage.

2003: Performed with the Terrorfest Sliding Team in monthly exhibition/practice sessions on the International Boardwalk of the Redondo Beach Pier beginning in January. 

Joined the staff of "The Spiderweb Crypt," an on-line horror magazine as film reviewer, artist and staff writer.

Performed as "The Phantom," an unseen voice, to delight, entertain and frighten guests of a large Halloween party in Florida while remaining in Southern California.

Returned as Magicslider to perform as an outside sliding monster at Mario's Haunted Graveyard Halloween event in Torrance, CA.

Most Significant Scare: Manged to startle the wits out of Elvira, Mistress of the Dark while she was touring the Factory of Fears in 2001.

Published articles: "Moonlighting Monsters" (Entertainment Magazine); "I Was a Halloween Monster" (Halloween Magazine); "The Attack of the Floating Ghost" and "The Great Teenage Girl Chase" (The Spiderweb Crypt); "The Shipwreck Monster Manual" (The Queen Mary Foundation).

Television appearances; "Focus on Halloween" (Channel 43, RPV, CA); "Good Morning L.A." (FOX 11 News); "Telemundo Morning Show" Spanish language cable station; Channel Five News at Ten (audition segment); Interview with Haunted Media Interactive Magazine; Queen Mary PR information package, televsion segment.


Well, I guess that's enough bragging.


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

And so I'll turn in mine as well. LOL

Some time in the 70s I went to my first haunted house attraction. Slugged a guy in the face hard enough to give him a bloody nose. I don't think that was the scare reaction he was looking for.

In 2001 I got slugged in the stomach by a frightened five year old who was walking through my yard haunt. I guess what comes around goes around. 

the end.




"It's not the way you scream. It's your phobias that drive me wild."


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Those are nice credentials, Mr. Putrid. YOU'RE HIRED!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I've been hit, kicked, molested, flashed, scatched, and drunks yelling in my face.
Playing door man, I've had to forcefully take people out, refuse them entry, confiscate cameras and camcorders, remove cigarettes from their hand, and walk extremely frightened children (and teenage girls) through the emergency exits.

The worst things to happen were; One freind had his jaw broke, one punk pulled a knife (not knowing that the guy he pulled it on was an active duty Marine) and a skunk that had somehow got in through a back door.

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## Mattie (Dec 16, 2003)

WOW!!!!

Mattie


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Jack Reaper, you and I should open a haunt. We'll call it "What the Hell House". LOL




"It's not the way you scream. It's your phobias that drive me wild."


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

If half the crew that post here got together and made a haunted attraction, we could call it ,"One Helluva House"!

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

You sure got that right, Jack! But I'm pretty sure that I'm taking my impressive credentials and moving on to Universals Halloween Horror Nights this year. I understand they could use a good slider, and if you'll pardon my towering modesty, there's none better on the planet than me, except maybe Slider X, and he's hell bent to stay at Shipwreck for the event's tenth anniversary.

But tell me, if we all could create the dream event - three or four mazes, haunted street, maybe even live bands in a haunted ballroom....where in this impressively large country of ours would you put it?


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Well, since they built the new airport, there is a heckuva lot of land out here! But DENVER is not as Hauntingly famous as New Orleans or Salem.

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

New Orleans! That sounds cool! Supposedly, it's the most haunted place in the united states, too. I saw a ghost - supposedly a real one from the antibellum days - in a jazz club once. That would be the perfect place!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

This is very entertaining to read, all of your credentials!!
Mine are as follows(which only "follows")

Rough birth.
Looked like a retarded monkey, pointy head, beady eyes.
My Father got his first look at me and said, "Well, he's got a big chest!" (Amazing how shrunken, spindly arms and legs can make that optical illusion!)
First year of life: Didn't want to eat"Put me back! I didn't ask to be here!" Nearly starved to death.
Started walking at nine months of age. "I'm outa here, I won't see any of you later, either!"
I gave my Mother a hellof a run she didn't catch me until after I'd covered about a city block, if those chickens of the neighbor's hadn't distracted me she never would have caught me! I'd probably be an over-the-road Honky-tonk musician by now.
I was such a small "Walking -Thing" that I would surprise and scare some people, they would exclaim, "What is it?" Really, I'm not making any of this up.
Age three, learned to be a smart-ass and think on my feet when a guy was trying to impress me with his champion bulldog, telling me it was SO SMART that it could do tricks, I pondered briefly and asked, "Can it ride a trike?" Everyone in the restaurant laughed except him and his bulldog. (Yes, they did allow a dog in a food establishment in Mount Carroll, Illinois in 1952)
A local druggist told my mother it was OK if I played with the knob on his store safe, it was locked and I couldn't hurt it or open it, afterall. Spin, spin, spin, click! I opened his safe.
I was given a little screwdriver kits of smaller screwdrivers held inside the handle of the next bigger one. I picked for hours at the woodscrews holding the door stops into the hardwood floors and the hinges on those doors of my parent's house. "How cute! Jimmie actually thinks he can unscrew those things!"
I did.
I suppose it was the Chinese Water Torture sort of approach, I wore then down, the screws HAD to turn!
I started drawing pictures of things.
People prety much were interested in the drawings because they were detailed and strange, I was just warming up for the psychiatrists who would be looking at my artwork another day in the distant future.
When that day came I would be ready for them!
All through grade school and high school I constantly drew, yet knew everything that was being said in class around me and could participate in the discussions anytime I was called upon.
I kept having bike wrecks and falling accidents that always made my head make sounds like a mellon being dropped from a truck's tailgate.
One time I was hanging upside down from a rack at the rear of my Dad's truck and my mellon was dropped first hitting the tailgate, then bouncing on down to the cinders in the driveway below.
The next day was the appointment for "little Jimmie" to have gotten his photo professionally taken, why cancel the appointment just because of a massive facial injury? These pictures could have been used in a court of law as evidence of child abuse, but there was no such thing in the 1050's, there was just nice old President Eisenhower always in the news, smiling, so we just all smiled back and forgot about such things, except if your butt still hurt from that hard spanking, no forgetting then.
I went to see Vincent Price in "House of Wax" later "House on Haunted hill", two very inspirational events!
I constructed a haunted house in my parent's basement and almost successfully hypnotised Pat B. infront of the rest of the kids (mostly his brothers and sisters) This scared my mother, if I had it to do over again,I'd do it again. Pat still sends me a portion of his weeky paycheck when I call him and just cluck like a chicken into the phone, his wife thinks he's blowing money on a secret girlfriend or some addiction.
We would play "Army", I had twenty times the patience and could out-wait any kid , laying in gawd-awful surroundings as a sniper and "shooting" all of them as they walked the town looking for me.
Maybe I missed my professional calling?
As a young married man, I was in the JCs and designed and built most of their haunts, I had fun except when it came to clean-up time and suddenly I was the only one who could show up to do this.
I might as well do this on my own, for myself!
So I did. (any similarity to the little Red Hen is purely coincidental)
I worked on my house for a few years then decided I was ready for some major media attention so I contacted the Chicago Tribune's Halloween listing department and told them I had a haunted house with seven physical levels and a guaranteed , optional, scare package, they really didn't believe me, but they printed this anyway, skeptically. Alot of people made the long drive out to see for themselves.
I have been extremely fortunate to have been featured in many TV shows and magazines and even a book("Odd-Ball Illinois")
I really find it very interesting when I read about myself as seen through the magazine or newspaper writer's eyes because often they reference me to other mediums and experiences that I never even had heard of before! (like Kurt Vitter's Sureal house in 1920's Germany that offended some of the avant-guard artists of that day, because he seemed to be the one really breaking ground and they were grumbling about having to "follow".!)
I guess that I just do what I do and others get to define it(or try to!)
The last TV production may very well be the best, they have the potential "in-the-can", it is to be on the Comedy Central Network on a show called "Travel Sick". I check the listings looking for it every week.
I terrorized the show's host and Macho-man, Grub Smith so many times on-camera! Then he would make some nutty, glib comments about whatever had just happened! It should all be very funny!
Just tonight was sort of a typical night here (if there really is such a thing?) 9 teenagers showed up for a tour, none of them had ever been here before they drove 90 minutes to get here. Someone had written a story about my house in their school newspaper!
We all had a really fun time ! I seem to have alot of repeat customers, and they are not just coming back for revenge, either!
Leonard Pickel called me the other night, he owns Haunted Attraction magazine, I told him about some of my long-time customers recently being actually pretty scared when they thought the head on a mannequin was looking back and forth as I told ghost stories from this house's history in the front room.
Leonard said, "You're pretty good!" Meaning talking, setting the mood so as to convince them that this could be happening.
The mannequins head, neck and body are all one piece. She doesn't rotate on the floor either. It is not an effect.
A few times her shawl has moved to expose her face differently but only I can notice this, because the rest of them don't see her every tour like I do.
Nobody can physically reach her as she is displayed in a corner, protected by numerous items, putting her out of reach.
This house is haunted and not just by me.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## lynny (Mar 3, 2004)

nice Putrid! the name "What the Hell House" rocks!! it sounds funny and full of HALLOWEEN!! sorry i don't have anything to say about Mr. Nobody except, GOOD LUCK, DUDE!!! i haven't been to 6 Flags, but i might someday. anyhoo, i know how it feels to fill out resumes. my 18 year old brother is filling out scholarships to help pay 4 college. man and it has been a hassle for the past few weeks. my bro is almost done.


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

I went to the Six Flags' Fright Fest this past year and I found all of their haunted houses as well as their actors to be doing quite poorly. Even their 'bigger' haunted attractions weren't scary.. I almost felt sorry for some of the actors as they were required to do a kind of 'monster mash' dance in front of everyone (dead people can't, and shouldn't dance). Six Flags also uses a ton of animatronics in their haunts, considering the flow of customers I can understand why they wouldn't want many actors.. but I started to feel like I was walking through a nicely decorated Animatronic Museum. They made an effort to put on a good show, and that does count for something, but as far as set design and scene planning, I gave them an F. There was no real rhyme or reason to the placement of the scenes.. you'd walk through a living room scene and then you'd enter a scene of a Wagon wreck.. etc. I was really disappointed. Perhaps it was only the Fright Fest here in Texas? Has anyone else been to a Six Flags production that you truly enjoyed or got scared by?

FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Are you kidding? You could blow your entire paycheck taking the family to the Six Flags (formally Elitches) here in Denver. My girls aren't old or big enough to get one of those season passes so the entry would cost $20 per person, then if you want to see Alice Coopers "Brutal Planet" it'll cost an extra $5 on top of that. (Our six Flags has two H.Hs.- Fright Fest and Brutal Planet.)

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

Man... I guess Six Flags over Texas drew the short straw.









FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Nah, it's not just Texas, Dear. Fright Fest at Six Flags Magic Mountain in California is the same way. Course, even it wasn't as lame as Disneyland, which tried to get into the Halloween fright business by placing live actors in the Pirates of the Caribbean and the Haunted Mansion, which didn't work at all. They did that for two years and then scrapped the whole idea.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

I dunno about the rest of the country..but I DO KNOW Universal , Orlando's "Halloween Horror Nights" RAWKS.

I do know it is MUCH better to schedule it on a night the TEENS have school the NEXT day so it isn't 1/2 as crowded and you get to do everything they have to offer. Everyone I have talked to says it is WELL worth what we Florida Residents (DEEP DISCOUNT ) pay to get in and also keeps florida people coming back. 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Torn, I'm filthy
Born in my own misery
Stole all that you gave me
Control you claim you save me
The peace is dead in my soul
I have blamed the reason for
My intentions poor
Yes I'm the one who
The only one who
Would carry on this far


<center>~~~Don't Torture Yourself, Gomez. That's MY job~~~
Morticia Addams</center>


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

Halloween Horror Nights was awesome when I went last year, and my wife and I are already planning a return trip this Fall. I do admit, go on a school night, because the weekends are absolutely awful, with 2-3 hour long waits for most of the Haunted Houses. But on a regular night, you're looking at probably 30 minutes max, plus if you get in right when they open the gates, then it's fairly easy to get around the houses a few times before it gets crowded. What's even better is that while everyone is in the Haunted Houses, you can ride Spiderman over and over again like we did. At one point, we must have ridden it 7 times in a row, and not one time did we have to wait in line longer than 5 minutes.


Kenneth: Is everyone there dead? 
Steve: Dead-ish. 
C.J.: What the **** does that mean? 
Steve: Well, dead in the sense that they fell down. Then they got back up. Then they started eating each other. 

-_Dawn of the Dead_


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

One of the only bad things about working at a haunted house is the fact that we're open during what we call the 'key season'. 
I was lucky that I even got to go to Fright Fest and that I didn't have to work. From August until Mid-September I work my regular job and after work I go to work at the Haunt. Between two jobs and long hours I never get to tour other haunted attractions. Oh the places I'd go, if I only had the time. Lousiana, Florida, California.. I'd tour the U.S. just to visit other Haunts. 

I'm so envious of all of you who have for years been able to tour other haunted attractions freely. *sigh*

Here's to you Gym for being open year round!









FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

I know what you mean, Dear. Eight hours of a day job, an hour in rush hour traffic, another hour in make up and then another eight hours playing with the crowds is kinda grueling. But it's definitely worth every second! Well, maybe not the day job...but certainly all the rest!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Too busy haunting to go see another haunt?
That's who my customers are during much of the month of November, haunt-workers!
So when do I get to go see another haunt?
Never.
Oh well?
I sort of compensate by asking many of the people going through here about other haunts that they have seen and vicariously getting my thrills and entertainment this way, I have a good imagination, it works for me, sort of....

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------

